# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Панчакарма в Москве или порекомендуйте аюрведический центр в мск

## Алиса Зубкова

Друзья, проходил ли кто-то лечение в  аюрведических центрах в Москве?
Можете какой-то посоветовать?
Или конкретного аюрведического врача.
Я хотела бы пройти чистку организма перед зачатием, ищу специалиста, который бы мог вести в этом деле.

----------


## Anna

Могу посоветовать. В Индии. В Москве будет профанация.

----------


## Алиса Зубкова

Да, посоветуйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Anna

Отвечаю вам в личном сообщении, так как рекламировать под свою ответственность не хочу.

----------


## Viktor

И мне будте добры!

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

И мне, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

И мне!

----------


## Nikolay

А центр "Керала" в Москве кто-нибудь посещал? Какие впечатления?

----------


## Евгений А

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылочку мне тоже. Спасибо Вам! :yahoo:

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

> Отвечаю вам в личном сообщении, так как рекламировать под свою ответственность не хочу.


Анна скиньте и мне тоже сслылочку и ваши впечатления. Очень нужно! Спасибо!

----------


## Anna

Уже больше не рискну никого советовать. Настоящий аюрведист, настоящий врач - большая редкость в наше время.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Разочаровались? А как определить кто есть настоящий "аюрведист" и настоящий врач? Есть критерии?

----------


## Anna

Да, было некоторое разочарование и неуверенность в тех аюрведистах, кого одно время рекомендовала. 
Настоящий врач - тот, от кого пациент уходит здоровым (при условии, что соблюдает все лечебные рекомендации этого врача).

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

А если болезнь неизлечима?

----------


## Anna

В этом случае настоящий врач сразу честно говорит об этом.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Факт! 

У нас есть "аюрведисты", которые гарантируют излечение рака в последних стадиях, при этом часто настаивают оставить лечение методами современной медицины. 

Стыдоба...

----------


## Anna

Олег Геннадьевич?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Настоящий аюрведист не будет критиковать и совершать апарадхи ..
Но видимо современным так сказать аюрведистам важнее шастры чем оскорбления.

----------


## ishvara_das

А как вы определяете настоящих аюрведистов? Видимо не по знаниям шастр? А почему вы критикуете современных аюрведистов? По вашему знание шастр это недостаток, а незнание - достоинство. Удивительный вы человек..

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

sAdhanaM na tvasAdhyAnAM vyAdhInAmupadishyatе |63|  

Чарака Самхита Су.1.63

Нет средства от неизлечимой болезни  :mig:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

"Настоящим" аюрведистам всегда кто-то мешает в их деятельности .. 
Они вечно недовольные и при первой возможности выплёскивают это.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

:vanca calpa:

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

Ммм...Так все-таки кто-то знает хоть какие-то варианты поехать в Кералу пройти панчакарму? Кто-нибудь ездил, проходил? Какие есть впечатления?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> Настоящий аюрведист не будет критиковать и совершать апарадхи ..
> Но видимо современным так сказать аюрведистам важнее шастры чем оскорбления.


Апарадхи - это недопустимо. Нельзя совершать оскорбления. Критика - важна, т.к. она позволяет видеть недостатки и работать над ними, но только в том случае, если она конструктивна и не несёт оскорбительной природы. Критика может быть основана на шастрах, иначе как видеть ошибки, ведь только шастра для преданных является критерием истины. А также Гуру и Садху. Критикуются ошибки, но не преданный. Преданный безупречен, если находится на платформе саттва-гуны. Но он может совершать ошибки. Вот они-то и являются объектом критики. При этом преданный воспринимает критику своих ошибок позитивно, т.к. критикующий является экспертом и может указать на то, что можно исправить. Иначе как узнать про ошибки? Критикуемый благодарит критикующего за критику ошибок.
Например, я Вас критикую, говоря, что Вы не поставили перед "чем" запятую. Является ли это вайшава-апарадхой? Нет. Т.к. моя квалификация в области грамматики позволяет мне указать Вам на эту ошибку. При этом Вы радуетесь и благодарите меня за то, что в следующий раз Вы не совершите такой странной ошибки, что позволит избежать насмешек в интеллигентном сообществе. Чем не повод для радости?  В.с.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А может я специально не поставил запятую ?  :smilies:

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> А может я специально не поставил запятую ?


Какая разница? От этого же ошибка не исчезла. Можно специально исказить шастру и принести вред пациенту, а можно по незнанию. Специально или нет, но пациент пострадает. В этом случае предусмотрена критика, реакция на которую у разумного преданного радостная и позитивная.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> "Настоящим" аюрведистам всегда кто-то мешает в их деятельности .. 
> Они вечно недовольные и при первой возможности выплёскивают это.


У Вас есть какие-то конкретные примеры?  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А что это вас так взволновало?  Значит есть в вас это. 
И я не только про апарадхи к О.Г. но и другие. И вы знаетн про что я. 
Но все что нужно я написал выше и мусолить тему не собираюсь.

----------


## ishvara_das

Дмитрий, вообще-то это вас взволновало, да так сильно, что вы никак остановится не можете в своих придирках к словам уважаемых аюрведических врачей. 
Еще один вопрос к вам. Чтобы уже полное о вас впечатление составить. 
Как вы считаете, должны ли в обществе порицаться невежды?

----------


## Судама Випра дас

> А что это вас так взволновало?  Значит есть в вас это. 
> И я не только про апарадхи к О.Г. но и другие. И вы знаетн про что я. 
> Но все что нужно я написал выше и мусолить тему не собираюсь.


Меня ничего не взволновало, я спокоен. Если Вы мне или кому-то другому предъявляете обвинения в апарадхах, то не будьте голословны и потрудитесь объясниться. Это серьёзное обвинение, уважаемый. Только, пожалуйста, опирайтесь на конкретные факты. Я лично в своей духовной жизни всячески избегаю совершать оскорбления и надеюсь, что по милости преданных это будет успешно и дальше. Кстати, мне тоже не хочется мусолить.  :vanca calpa: 
Не совершаете ли Вы сейчас апарадху? Я не о себе. Вы же во множественном числе писали.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> варианты поехать в Кералу пройти панчакарму?


http://www.aryavaidyasala.com/(S(idf...hospitals.aspx

http://www.avpayurveda.com/index.php...d=1&Itemid=213

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

> http://www.aryavaidyasala.com/(S(idf...hospitals.aspx
> 
> http://www.avpayurveda.com/index.php...d=1&Itemid=213


Спасибо! А вы сами в этих клиниках бывали или что-то про них знаете? Сайты то это понятно можно и через гугл найти...

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Я сам в этих клиниках учился.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Разговор о качествах врача отделен в новую тему.

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

> Я сам в этих клиниках учился.


Спасибо! Скажите а уровень цен там наверно достаточно высокий? Видно клиники серьезные...со своими заводами и тп.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Уровень цен зависит от выбранных условий проживания.

----------

